# Coding blood in stool with GI bleed diagnoses



## lphillips (Sep 9, 2013)

Provider diagnoses, GI bleed and blood in stool.

Would you code both 578.9 and 578.1? Or just 578.9 because 578.1 is a symptom of?

I believe the 578.1 helps to give a better description of the issue. Blood in stool is visible, where as say, 792.1 occult blood is not visible and is found during testing.

I haven't found anything that said you can't code them together but then again I have found a lot that states blood in stool is a sign/symptom of the GI bleed.

Any thoughts? Feel I should know this but walked myself in a circle.


----------



## cfordCPC (Sep 10, 2013)

If the GI bleed is causing the blood in stool, then I would code GI bleed only.


----------



## Jcelin (Sep 10, 2013)

i agree.... code GI bleed only...


----------



## lphillips (Sep 10, 2013)

Thanks for you input!


----------

